
Unbundling Pokémon Go for Android - OrangeTux
https://applidium.com/en/news/unbundling_pokemon_go/
======
gravypod
I've got to say I learned something rather strange from this. I've never heard
of ReactiveX and I'm glad to see someone's made it.

I've been writing the same functionality with less safety and features for
years. I'll be switching to this. Great find for me. Thanks!

------
kristofferR
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemongodev](https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemongodev)
has much more about reverse engineering of Pokemon Go.

~~~
acq
I agree. I just did not know it existed before writing this article. It was
actually pointed to me on r/androiddev:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/4ta09c/pokemon_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/4ta09c/pokemon_go_reverse_engineering_the_android_app/d5fwwuu).

But this was intended more on an Android perspective (taking Pokémon Go as an
example), than on a game perspective.

------
pingec
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12110244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12110244)

------
kristianp
>> Actually, most of the imports we were seeing are coming from Upsight, which
has a tremendous amount of dependencies (the list, with their number of
methods: RxAndroid (4k), Dagger (~200), Commons IO (1k), Jackson (10k), Otto
(~50), various Play Services (12k)), on top of their own code (3k methods):

Upsight sounds like something to avoid.

~~~
on_and_off
most (all ? ) advertising and ads libraries are awful.

Especially ads, the mobile devs are not their customers, the companies that
buy the ad space are. Their goal is to display as many ads as possible and
they don't have to care about the negative consequences on performances and/or
quality.

------
pheeney
Does anyone know of any good resources to learn more about reverse engineering
apps: Books, Blogs, Online Learning Courses, etc?

------
Joof
So this means I may be able to hook my current fitness band up like a pokemon
go plus? I hope it does; worth a try.

------
K71
Amazing work !

------
codepodu
Ugh. Thin, low-contrast, unreadable typography.

